# NYC EMT certified...just applied to...



## redbull (Aug 23, 2010)

Transcare, Senior Care, Hunter, St Lukes Roosevelt, FDNY, and LIJ
No experience, except for my clinical hours. Whats the likelihood of getting a job anytime soon? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Longo118 (Aug 25, 2010)

slim chance. Im still fairly a new EMT-B for NY. I applied everywhere and I have 5 years experience on a Fire Dept that runs medical calls, along with less than a year experience vollie work for an ambulance corp and everyone is telling me experience doesnt count toward the FD running medical calls. So they told me to wait for minimum of 2 years on the vollie ambulance company then to check back with them.

If you find anyone taking fairly new EMT-B's please do fill me in.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## firecoins (Aug 25, 2010)

As mentioned NYC's EMS market is shot.  

St. LUkes won't hire EMTs without 911 experience. 

Than all the transport companies aren't looing for EMTs or Medics. Very few spots avail.  

FDNY is facing a budget crisis. They have a a couple of PTOP classes and every EMT in the area is applying to them.  FDNY has their choice.

If you can get to Jersey, I can send you info.


----------



## redbull (Aug 25, 2010)

firecoins said:


> As mentioned NYC's EMS market is shot.
> 
> St. LUkes won't hire EMTs without 911 experience.
> 
> ...



What part of Jersey? Jersey city?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 25, 2010)

redbull said:


> What part of Jersey? Jersey city?



PM me and find out. And no, Jersey City Medical Center requires experience.


----------



## NepoZnati (Sep 15, 2010)

redbull said:


> Transcare, Senior Care, Hunter...


Got the job in less the month with one of them... Do not be discouraged. Keep applying. There are more IFT companies around then those mentioned. 



firecoins said:


> St. LUkes won't hire EMTs without 911 experience.


Agree. Same with other hospital based services.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 16, 2010)

firecoins said:


> PM me and find out. And no, Jersey City Medical Center requires experience.


most decent 911 systems require experience  (and even some of the not so decent ones).

Firecoins, I'm looking for a new per diem gig, you know of good ones in Jersey to work for that are hiring, do 911, are decent to work for, and pay well?


----------



## 94H (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey redbull,

What about Citywide? I came home today and one of their ambulances was parked out front. Might as well try everything


----------



## firecoins (Sep 17, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> Firecoins, I'm looking for a new per diem gig, you know of good ones in Jersey to work for that are hiring, do 911, are decent to work for, and pay well?



Jersey City medical center is always hiring. Need PHTLS.

I was told McCabe has openings. Don't know if its true.  Does 911 for Bayonne and IFT.


----------



## redbull (Sep 17, 2010)

senior care hired me


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 18, 2010)

RedBull, congratulations


firecoins said:


> Jersey City medical center is always hiring. Need PHTLS.


yeah, I go back and forth about if I want to work for JCEMS, many of my coworkers are former JC people, and many/most don't have good things to say about it.  But I do know some who work there, and might go there, at least to see what they offer.


firecoins said:


> I was told McCabe has openings. Don't know if its true.  Does 911 for Bayonne and IFT.


two of my buddies work for McCabe (one actually just quit), and I have heard they don't pay very well, and getting on a night time truck is next to impossible.


----------



## pikapp730 (Sep 29, 2010)

I applied to Seniorcare, and received an invite for the interview, the very next day. For the interview at Seniorcare, are there any skills testing? any physical agility testing? I just want to know because its going to be my first interview in this field.

But, for the FDNY, I'm still trying to get uphold with the recruiter. I dont want to call the main hotline, because I submitted my application on July, and dont want to be put in the back of the line again.


----------



## redbull (Sep 29, 2010)

pikapp730 said:


> I applied to Seniorcare, and received an invite for the interview, the very next day. For the interview at Seniorcare, are there any skills testing? any physical agility testing? I just want to know because its going to be my first interview in this field.
> 
> But, for the FDNY, I'm still trying to get uphold with the recruiter. I dont want to call the main hotline, because I submitted my application on July, and dont want to be put in the back of the line again.



what do you mean get an uphold with the recruiter?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm assuming he means 'get a hold of'


----------



## redbull (Sep 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm assuming he means 'get a hold of'



Right, but does that really increase your chances? I would think not...


----------



## pikapp730 (Sep 29, 2010)

the recruiter showed up to my school, and we filled out some paperwork. she said, once i get the certificate number, i should be placed in line at the date, in which, i filled out the paperwork, which was back in july. that's why she said to us. but i cant get in touch with her.


----------



## redbull (Sep 29, 2010)

pikapp730 said:


> the recruiter showed up to my school, and we filled out some paperwork. she said, once i get the certificate number, i should be placed in line at the date, in which, i filled out the paperwork, which was back in july. that's why she said to us. but i cant get in touch with her.



Alot of those FDNY guys sit at a table in Penn Station or some mall and tell you they're hiring. Some of them aren't even EMTs, they are firefighters.  When I called up they told me they didn't have my info on file (that same paper where i put my drivers license AND social security #) so I gave it to them over the phoen after I got my EMT #.

Then they told me i have to file for civil service so keep monitoring the DCAS website. Then you wait for "the call". 

I heard rumors of another EMT class in NY in December. Let's hope that's the case.


----------



## pikapp730 (Sep 29, 2010)

the civil service exam was on july 30th, and we took the state exam on the 19th. i doubt, they'll be another civil service exam anytime soon. im going to call the main hotline tomorrow. i cant delay my application status any longer.


----------



## redbull (Sep 30, 2010)

pikapp730 said:


> the civil service exam was on july 30th, and we took the state exam on the 19th. i doubt, they'll be another civil service exam anytime soon. im going to call the main hotline tomorrow. i cant delay my application status any longer.



ah ok, i was certified on the 19th too


----------



## pikapp730 (Sep 30, 2010)

she lost my paperwork :sad: , but now im on the FDNY database. this really sucks.


----------



## redbull (Sep 30, 2010)

pikapp730 said:


> she lost my paperwork :sad: , but now im on the FDNY database. this really sucks.



SMH....it is what it is.


----------

